# How to do a 3 cycle perpetual harvest



## BigDoobie (Mar 30, 2016)

Anyone do a 3 cycle perpetual grow? Maybe 2 in flower a 1 in veg.


----------



## Richard Drysift (Mar 31, 2016)

I do I do...I've got a small cabinet split in 2 for seedlings, clones, mothers, & small plants running on cfls & long flourescents. Then they go into the 36' square veg tent under a 400w for like 3-4 weeks maybe longer. Then it's into the 10'x8' bloom room for 10 weeks until buds are ripe...
Took me awhile to get it up & running but I harvest another plant about every 2 weeks- what do ya wanna know?


----------



## BigDoobie (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi Richard, thanks for your reply. I was just wondering how I can do 2 flower cycles with 1 in veg. I think I have it worked out after I took a big bong rip. Veg plants for a month and put them into flower monthly as I harvest to keep numbers down. Problem is getting 4 plants big enough in that months time now.


----------



## Richard Drysift (Apr 1, 2016)

Believe me I know the struggle is real. I started out with just the grow box..then I added one.... then 2 tents but even that would not suit my needs. After several bong seshs I realized that the power of 3 separate grow areas was the only way I could do it without running outta bud in between harvests. Clones are the way to go if ya want to veg em out for only 4/5 weeks but it might be difficult to do without a separate area for clones/mamas. Consider adding a very small space to clone or keep a mother plant; then you could maybe add a plant every time you harvest another...truly perpetual means always have one ready to transition to the next phase. Take the time to train them out well for a decent yield- you'll be glad you did. It will take awhile to get established but if an endless supply of dank is your aim this is the way to go...good luck happy growing


----------



## Maxwell's Fluff (Apr 4, 2016)

Richard Drysift said:


> I do I do...I've got a small cabinet split in 2 for seedlings, clones, mothers, & small plants running on cfls & long flourescents. Then they go into the 36' square veg tent under a 400w for like 3-4 weeks maybe longer. Then it's into the 10'x8' bloom room for 10 weeks until buds are ripe...
> Took me awhile to get it up & running but I harvest another plant about every 2 weeks- what do ya wanna know?


I'm curious as to what is different between your flowering room and blooming room. Do you do it to add more light or different environment between both? Why couldn't a single room be used to flower and bloom with plants offset by half a flowering cycle in the same room? 
Unless it's just a size issue - and you needed more volume of flowering plants at once and added a second room/tent instead of a bigger one?


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Apr 4, 2016)

The clone/seedling room is the start. 
The veg room is preparing to go to bloom.
The bloom room is the end. 

You can have off set plants in the flowering room, I do now, and as richarddrysift already stated, once you get set up, you can harvest every two or three weeks. I'm currently getting my perpetual running smoothly. I'll be harvesting in about two weeks or so and another three weeks I'll be harvesting again. Hoping these young clones survive to keep the rotation going.


----------



## Richard Drysift (Apr 4, 2016)

Maxwell's Fluff said:


> I'm curious as to what is different between your flowering room and blooming room. Do you do it to add more light or different environment between both? Why couldn't a single room be used to flower and bloom with plants offset by half a flowering cycle in the same room?
> Unless it's just a size issue - and you needed more volume of flowering plants at once and added a second room/tent instead of a bigger one?


The bloom room and flower room are the same room I just call them that lol but I can and sometimes do flip my veg tent to begin flowering plants in veg. The point is having separate areas for different stages of growth. My bloom/flower room is a bit larger than I need so I have room to try to keep the most developed and/or the ones closest to harvest in the front & bring plants forward closer to the door as they become finished. It really doesn't even matter how they are positioned in there but I like to aim led lights at the sides & lower nugs of the most developed plants to help them ripen evenly the same as the tops.


----------



## fortheloveofgrow (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm aiming toward similar thing. I keep a half dozen closes in the veg box with the same number of vegging dwc's in 5" net pots in foldgers plastic tubs with small airstones, about 5 weeks ahead of them. Then moved to the flower room which isn't divided but 2 groups/stages of budding plants together on 12/12, not divided but lights are adjusted. So generally 3 stages of 5(ish) weeks: 1 in clone/veg and 2 in flower = ~15 weeks.

Harvesting in a week, with the next group shortly thereafter (didn't have my sequence dialed in yet when I started this round).


----------



## TJ baba (Apr 4, 2016)

So most of you guys' flower rooms only grow about 2 plants at a time? I'm in 3x2 flower and 2x2 for veg, I have a pc computer grow box suitable for all solo cup clones.. Hope to run perpetual as well when I'm set up & running. Been seeking info on perpetual indoor for a long time... 

Cheers


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 4, 2016)

This has been on my mind lately, I talked to a guy today who used to sell azaleas commercially. Let me tell you Cannabis growers have it easy, when it comes to the plant itself. Seven years to grow an azalea, try doing perpetual grows of that and keep the florists stocked year round.

I want to morph my micropersonal grow into perpetual, it makes sense for me.


----------



## BigDoobie (Apr 9, 2016)

Depending on how your set up is, you can veg and flower in the same spot to avoid moving the plants. I'm going to do a longer flowering strains if the veg time isn't enough. Having to keep numbers in check is not cool.


----------



## Kevin the Great (Apr 10, 2016)

I have 2 spacebuckets going that I veg in and 2 cabinets that each hold 2 plants. I start a new bean every 2-3 weeks. Sometimes the cycles get off from longer strains and shorter strains and something gets an extra week of veg or a flowering cabinet might have only 1 plant in it for a while. Tossing an auto into the mix always fucks up the timing too.


----------



## TJ baba (Apr 22, 2016)

@Kevin the Great do you make your own fem seeds?


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 22, 2016)

You want a three stage? Use hid lights instead of floro tubes. Stronger faster growth. And youll need that. Just figure out when the plants will be big enough to flower and fill the light footprint with plants every time. You might need to take a few extra to fill the footprint, but theyll be worth it when you fill the canopy. If you have more stages"", you can run six harvests a year off of 55 day plants. But you have to be on your game, and have no delays. Two months and cut... Then into the 12/12 with the yippers.


----------



## Kevin the Great (Apr 22, 2016)

TJ baba said:


> @Kevin the Great do you make your own fem seeds?


I do not. The cost of seeds isn't that much and I like to try different strains. I'll make a few clones every now and then though.


----------



## Bud Tipps (Apr 23, 2016)

I do a perpetual. 2-3 under a couple of 105w cfls and 2-3 under a 400w hps. Works good.


----------



## Trm1195 (Jun 23, 2020)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> The clone/seedling room is the start.
> The veg room is preparing to go to bloom.
> The bloom room is the end.
> 
> You can have off set plants in the flowering room, I do now, and as richarddrysift already stated, once you get set up, you can harvest every two or three weeks. I'm currently getting my perpetual running smoothly. I'll be harvesting in about two weeks or so and another three weeks I'll be harvesting again. Hoping these young clones survive to keep the rotation going.


What sort of lights do you run in the seed and veg tents. ?


----------

